# Premier ProSeries Gas Oven No Spark



## Hal_Ferguson78 (Apr 7, 2013)

I've read further on this and some text indicates that the pilot flame itself acts as a conductor and shunts the spark. I'm not sure that applies to this unit as plugging the oven igniter into one of the stove outputs of the spark control module causes the igniter to successfully light the pilot flame, but the igniter continues to spark even after the pilot flame is lit.

No one knows how the spark to the oven igniter is turned off once the pilot flame is lit?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I don't know ovens/stoves, but i'll take a shot:

from your link says it uses flame rectification.

This is the same as in furnaces, basically there's a flame sensing rod the control applies power to, when the pilot lights it conducts a tiny amount of electricity to ground, the module senses this tiny current and knows to open the main gas valve.

This is not the same as the spark, separate electrode and it jumps to ground, not used for sensing.

Do you have a schematic for the entire range?


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

sounds like you have a bad ignitor. When you turn the oven on the thermostat sends power to the spark module which sends power to the ignitor, at the same time gas flows to the pilot and ignites. When the sensor bulb senses enough heat it will open the gas valve for oven heating and at the same time tell the module to stop ignition to the pilot


----------



## Hal_Ferguson78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks the note on flame rectification User12345a. Schematic here:








http://s350.photobucket.com/user/Hal_Ferguson78/library/?sort=3&page=1

I'll do some more reading.


----------



## Hal_Ferguson78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks for the reply HardWareMan. I've (hopefully) posted the schematic on the unit and would be happy to check (if possible with my Fluke DMM) this signal / return from the ignitor to the spark control module.

Thanks again!

If I have to start replacing stuff until the units works, I reckon the cheaper ignitor is a good place to start.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

I'm trying to make sense of it.

I don't see the oven gas valve in the picture, nor the flame sensor. this doesn't look like a complete diagram.

I do see there's a connection for manual, like if you switch the stove top burner on, it'll start sparking, the knob must send power to the module.

The connection labelled Reig appears to be for the oven and is applied presumably by a separate oven control that manages gas valve operation, flame sensing, etc.

I don't know what the rectangle labelled oven is, if it's just a knob or a whole control.

When it's supposed to be sparking the pilot I think, but am not 100% sure you're supposed to be getting line voltage between reig and neutral. 

If you have a multimeter, you can see if there's voltage there when it's trying to spark the pilot.

I would need more info on the stove to give more specific advise.

I know furnaces and most the theory is applicable to other appliances, just a question of figuring out how the manufacturer does things.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

i found another schematic here too - https://www.premierrange.com/tutorials/Gas-Range-Use-&-Care-Manual-and-Installation-Instructions.pdf

Says spark/thermocouple, but the link for module says flame rectification.


----------



## Hal_Ferguson78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Thanks again for the reply Mr. User. I've taken a couple shots of the ignitor, which hopefully show up below.


















I think those blocks are the control knobs on what they call a wiring diagram as opposed to a schematic, alas. I'm intrigued by HardwareMan's description of how the oven tells the spark control module to stop sparking, because that seems to agree with the configuration of the ignitor. I don't see a separate thermo-switch that would talk to the spark control module.


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

it's hard to tell in the pictures, do you have two wires going to the pilot assembly or one?

Or one wire, insulated plus a sensing bulb?

still can't help you without a full schematic?

the link for the module said flame rectification but it doesn't look like yours uses that system.


----------



## Hal_Ferguson78 (Apr 7, 2013)

Success!



As noted in previous post, we were lighting the oven by turning the oven temp control knob to desired oven temp, and then turning on a range burner to "start" for 10 secs or so, causing spark at the range burner and the oven.


On 29 April 2019, we lost spark at the range burners too. I ordered an Exact Replacement Part (ERP) spark control module 6547S0001 shortly thereafter, it showed up within a week, I and swapped it in and voilà! Spark at burners and oven restored. Turns out the problem was the spark control module all along.


I still don't know how the spark control module knows how it's time to stop sending the spark to the oven once the safety / pilot flame is lit, but it seems to know how to do it so I reckon I'll leave it be.



Thanks again for all the info!


----------

